# Exporter film imovie ???



## Jujue (20 Décembre 2001)

Salut à tous ?
Je suis nouvelle sur le forum, et nouvelle en mac ... (je faisais jusque là partie de ces traîtres d'utilisateur de pc...)

Voilà l'histoire :
Je possède donc un Ibook600 combo, un caméra sony DCR PC110E, un magnétoscope et une télé..
Je me suis fait un petit film avec la caméra, je l'ai importé sur imovie (avec cable firewire et sous OS9.2) et monté.. Jusque là tout va pour le mieux.
Je voudrais maintenant l'exporter vers la caméra ou vers le magnétoscope.. et là ça se corse !
J'ai tenté le coup par le chemin inverse, c'est à dire : cable firewire et cliquer "exporter le film vers caméra" dans imovie... La caméra se met bien en mode d'enregistrement toute seule mais, le film, lui, une fois exporté, ben y en a pas... (écran blanc (?) et pas de son).
J'ai donc tenté de passer direct du ibook au magnétoscope par un cable DV (fourni avec la caméra (c'est à dire jack/prises vidéo jaune, rouge, blanc+raccord péritel)). Là, c'est la télé qui n'a pas aimé : genre "canal+ sans décodeur"... Faut dire que ma télé comme mon magnétoscope ne sont pas ce qu'on appelle du matériel "High Tech". Mais cela a-t-il un rapport ???
BREF : HELP ME !!!!!!
En plus je voulais faire une surprise à ma môman pour noël en lui offrant un K7vidéo avec toute sa petite famille... Si quelqu'un pouvait me dépanner avant la date fatidique !!!???
MERCI D'AVANCE !
A +
Jujue


----------



## Jujue (20 Décembre 2001)

Non mas tout ça je l'ai vérifié à peu près 70000 fois ...
Mais justement quand tu exportes, tu ne dois pas modifier une option sur la caméra ou sur imovie ??

(Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas !!!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2001)

Re-salut Jujue !!!
De mémoire (je n'ai malheureusement pas mon Mac à côté de moi), il suffit que je passe la caméra en mode VCR, ensuite record + pause, ensuite exportation vers caméra dans iMovie, ensuite play dans iMovie... la caméra se met en mode record et le tour est joué...
Une question : quand tu exportes, peux tu suivre tes images sur l'écran LCD de ta PC110 ???
Peut-être qu'il y a une manip qui m'échappe, mais, comme dit plus haut, je n'ai ni la PC110 ni l'iMac près de moi...
Si pour ce soir tu n'as pas résolu ton problème, je ferai le test chez moi et je te tiendrai au courant...
A+
thebig


----------



## woulf (21 Décembre 2001)

Chez moi, ça se passe tout seul l'exportation: camescope (Sony PC9) connecté, en mode magnetoscope, SANS MEME ACTIVER le mode enregistrement, et ça sort et s'enregistre tout seul.

Après, branchement du camescope au magnetoscope (via une peritel, en utilisant l'adaptateur fourni qui va bien) et j'enregistre depuis la K7 DV.

Je ne peux que me ranger aux conseils de Biglebowski, donc.

Si tu as OS X installé essaie de le faire depuis Imovie OS X, on sait jamais...

Sinon, le chouette cadeau pour Noel, c'est de graver un CD avec le film dessus... Oui, certes, il faut que le destinataire ait un ordinateur


----------



## mac_steph (21 Décembre 2001)

Salut Jujue,
Vérifie la cassette DV: peut-être qu'elle est bloquée sur "save" et rien ne peut s'enregister sur la cassette...

...


----------



## ficelle (21 Décembre 2001)

j'ai fermé l'autre sujet, vu la discussion à l'air bien engagée par ici !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2001)

Salut Jujue !
Quand tu exportes ton film de iMovie vers ta PC 110, vérifie bien les points suivants :
- Ta PC110 doit être en mode VCR (magnétoscope) et non en mode caméra (ne rigole pas, ça m'est arrivé...).
- Mets ta PC110 en mode record + pause
- Commence l'exportation et ta caméra passera automatiquement en mode record
- Vérifie l'exportation en visionnant les images transférées sur l'écran LCD de ta PC 110
- Normalement, ça doit marcher

Pour info, j'ai un iMac DV600 sous OS 9.1 et également une PC110...
Amicalement,
thebig


----------



## Jujue (21 Décembre 2001)

ça y est !!!!!!!!!!!!! j'ai réussi !!!!...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A force de bidouiller la caméra et imovie, j'ai fini par trouver le problème !

C'est bête comme chou, tellement que j'en ai honte de vous avoir tous dérangé pour ça ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans imovie : "préférences", "avancé", 3 options sont à cocher au choix : j'ai tout décocher sauf : "visionner la vidéo sur la caméra".
Narf... Voilà, en tout cas ça peut servir pour d'autres novices comme moi...
Pour Ficelle : désolée pour le double message, je m'a trompée !
Ceci dit, encore merci à tous pour les conseils et pour la rapidité des réponses, je ne pensais pas que cela irait si vite !
C'est ma maman qui va être contente !
Jujue..


----------

